# Need Truck Rack Help



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm thinking of adding a rack for the truck that will allow us to bring two Kayak's.

Now, remember the back of the truck is full of 3 motorcycles and the 4th motorcycle is on the front of the truck.

I need a rack that allows me to remove the cross-bars, so I can stand in the back of the truck and load the motorcycles. Next hurdle is getting a rack that I can use WITH my bed cover in place.

Anyone else do such a thing?


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd PM Clarkely.

Good thing you got the 350 for the payload capacity!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thule products are superb (!) AND have locking devices for the chocks that would hold the kayaks. They attach to your roof (now drilling?) and you choose the length rails you want. You can then remove all or part of the racks at any time. The rails can stay off until you want to take the kayaks ...

Thule costs more than others but, in my book, they're worth it!


----------



## The Teke's (Oct 11, 2009)

We thought of doing the same thing. After A LOT of searching I found these. Ended up not getting either one. Decided to go the cap route.

tp://www.realtruck.com/prorac-str-soft-tonneau-cover-rack/R141753P1C1T.html

http://www.realtruck.com/kargo-master-econo-truck-cap-rack/R141911P1C1T.html

You can also look at a ladder rack from Diamondback.

http://www.diamondbackcovers.com/products_lr.asp

Good luck.

Dan


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

You can get Thule racks that will attach to the cab roof and you wont have to worry about being able to have have the rack and still be able to use the cover.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

The Teke said:


> We thought of doing the same thing. After A LOT of searching I found these. Ended up not getting either one. Decided to go the cap route.
> 
> tp://www.realtruck.com/prorac-str-soft-tonneau-cover-rack/R141753P1C1T.html
> 
> ...


thanks....however I already have a cover on the truck, I am only looked to add a rack.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Put them over the cab.

I use Yakima racks. There are several different models available.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

huntr70 said:


> Put them over the cab.I use Yakima racks. There are several different models available.


ARe the braces in these pictures bolted to the roof? or are the anchored to the door frame?


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

TracRac http://www.tracrac.com/ with cover


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

They all use the Yakima Towers and clips to the door frame.

Also, interchangeable on different vehicles by changing the clips.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Jim, Thule or Yakima on the cab roof is the way to go. If you can, touch & feel both brands and see which one you like best (and how they're priced, etc.). Both brands are GREAT and pretty much work the same way. Best part is that, once you buy the basics ... ALL of the different mounts fit so the set up becomes adjustable as your weekend plans dictate or, over the years, as your interests change. Mo interference with the tonneau cover or the bikes in the bed.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Jim i put roof tracks on the new TV......... they are the same spread as the suburban .....so i can interchange between the two vehicles. I used Yakima tracks







and yakima bow downs for ease of getting center boats up.
Yakima tracks are low profile







I can probably message you a pdf of what parts used and ordered -rackwarehouse.com was the cheapest i could find, and RW10 works as an additional discount code







I think made a pdf list up from their site of what i used because i had given it to a friend........

The advantage of the tracks is that towers can't/don't walk on long trips.......... they wouldn't come off, but two friends had theirs walk back a bit on trip to Acadia last summer.....


























I also put tracks on Truck rails, i need to customize this to raise it a bit, i can pull the cover front and then roll it, but i don't have enough room to roll it under - needs to raise about 4-6"









This is my preferred way to travel - Tandems on Roof, solo's above truck bed and bikes up and down........... leaves room in truck bed for firewood and the like and i can keep cover over it


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

clarkely said:


> Jim i put roof tracks on the new TV.........
> 
> The advantage of the tracks is that towers can't/don't walk on long trips.......... they wouldn't come off, but two friends had theirs walk back a bit on trip to Acadia last summer.....
> 
> ...


I guess you have to drill holes into roof to install racks? did you do it yourself or the shop has to install it for you? if holes are drilled into roof, what is the chance of leaking?

It looks really good. I am not comfortable with the type clamped into door frame. I am concerned in the long run clamps would deform rubber gaskets on door frame.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I did the ones on the bed rails - I let my accessory store do the roof (he is a friend as well)

Two reasons i didn't want to do the roof - 1. head side curtain airbags to worry about avoiding - 2. if they would ever leak....









Yes you drill holes in roof - same chances of leaking as a factory installed roof rack - or less









My suburban has factory tracks.......... I could have gotten GM tracks, but i like the lower profile of the yakima tracks.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Do you notice any drop in fuel mileage while carrying kayaks on roof top?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Tangooutback said:


> Do you notice any drop in fuel mileage while carrying kayaks on roof top?


Ironically I didn't........ on the suburban..............i actually got a little better believe it or not.........I am not sure whether it broke wind up better to travel around the Sail/camper behind .......or that i was always maxed out with kayaks on that i drove more conservatively









With Pick up - i havent done enough to really give a fair evaluation.............. but i seemed to do better on mileage going to Acadia with two on roof and two over bed then i did on way home when i tried all four on roof.......i would have had more weight cargo going up....but may have driven a little faster coming home..........I am reserving decision on the Pick up as i have not done enough experimenting to give a good opinion.....


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

4 Motorcycles!?!? Why would you want ot go kayaking?


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Up State NY Camper said:


> 4 Motorcycles!?!? Why would you want ot go kayaking?


You havent seen what he is coming up with next...... the motorcycle mount for the Kayak ;-)


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

oregon_camper, i finally got all the components to my system mounted, and i did a test run this weekend.

here are some photos. i used a conventional trac rac for the high mounts, and then modified a cap rac system using a trac rac tool box mounting kit for the low mounts. also, i have the trac rac tonneau cover system with it (it is made by truxedo for them).

the high mounts would allow you to still carry motorcycles in the bed, i think. i bolted the rails right to the truck vs. using the expansion rubber blocks in the stake pockets for extra strength.


__
https://flic.kr/p/5726203425


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

willingtonpaul said:


> oregon_camper, i finally got all the components to my system mounted, and i did a test run this weekend.
> 
> here are some photos. i used a conventional trac rac for the high mounts, and then modified a cap rac system using a trac rac tool box mounting kit for the low mounts. also, i have the trac rac tonneau cover system with it (it is made by truxedo for them).
> 
> ...


That is a very nice setup!!! I asked and asked around town and the answer was nobody had a rack for the bed rails that worked with my cover. I ended up having a Yakima rack installed (professionally) on the cab of my F-350. This looks great and I can now carry my 2 Kayaks or our Canoe (or bikes..but they would be REALLY high up)


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

Oregon_Camper said:


> That is a very nice setup!!! I asked and asked around town and the answer was nobody had a rack for the bed rails that worked with my cover. I ended up having a Yakima rack installed (professionally) on the cab of my F-350. This looks great and I can now carry my 2 Kayaks or our Canoe (or bikes..but they would be REALLY high up)


thanks. i did not have a tonneau cover yet, so i was able to start from scratch. i looked at mounting rails on the roof of the truck, but i needed the weight capacity of the trac racs when i move building materials. if we go to a 5'er before i sell this truck, i will have to go to one, i guess. i carry a 7' stepladder with me when i camp, in case i ever need to get on the roof of the trailer. so that is strapped on the lower rack, too. helps with unloading the kayaks / bikes when we get there, also. climbing in the bed when it is full of coolers, firewood, extra water tank, gensets, etc. is a tougher option ! like you, i use every pound of my CCC !

happy trails
ph


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I've traveled over 20K miles with my kayaks on my truck, bicycles in my truck bed, and Outback behind.

I like my Spring Creek racks - they're built for kayakers. *LINK*

Here are a couple of photos of my set-up:


----------

